# Swollen Bump under my Yorkie's Eye



## Poefue (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all, first post to this forum. I have a 2 1/2 year old yorkie. About 2 weeks ago I noticed a small bump under her left eyelid, it continued to swell for that week then stopped and didn't go down. I looked on the internet and only thing I could find was possible cherry eye, but from judging from pictures it is not. I took her to the vet, vet didn't know what it was and only solution was to remove it. I didn't like that he didn't know and just wanted to chop it off and plus he wanted 1400, I love my dog dearly but 1400 is just not possible at this time for me. I have her scheduled for another appointment at a dog clinic on my army base in 2 weeks. Here are a few pics, has anybody seen this before on any of their pups? She doesn't scratch it or anything, doesn't seem to bother her but I feel so bad. I'm just hoping it's a insect bite of some kind. Thanks for any help the community can provide. 

​


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I would opt for a second opinion.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Let me first say this: no mass can be 100% correctly identified over the internet or even in person. Proper identification requires a biopsy. Your best bet is to find a veterinarian to perform this service so you can know what you're dealing with. To me, proceeding forward would be like driving your car with a blindfold on. 

Having said that, this (to me) has the look of a histiocytoma. When they are eyelid margin histiocytomas, they typically occur in younger dogs and may or may not ulcerate. However, the most common periocular tumors are sebaceous adenomas so, who knows. You can also get some pretty nasty tumors there like mast cell tumors, squamous cell carcinomas, or melanomas. You can google search any of those and find that most are very nasty, so, I hope this just further motivates you to get a biopsy done so you know what you're up against. 

Please do come back and give us an update if you get the biopsy or at least come and send me a private message to let me know what it was.


----------



## Poefue (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome info Dr. V. We have another appointment in 2 weeks at our clinic on base and I will ask for a biopsy. I'm just confused on why the vet at our first clinic wanted to chop it off and nothing else. I just want to know what it is before I put my puppy under the knife. I will keep the community updated on Coco's condition.


----------



## S_W_A_Y (Mar 4, 2013)

Poefue said:


> Thanks for the awesome info Dr. V. We have another appointment in 2 weeks at our clinic on base and I will ask for a biopsy. I'm just confused on why the vet at our first clinic wanted to chop it off and nothing else. I just want to know what it is before I put my puppy under the knife. I will keep the community updated on Coco's condition.


Hi!

Did you find out what it was? My Yorkie has a similar bump.

Thank you!


----------



## xmissnisax (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Poefue, I have a 4 month year old Morkie - maltese/yorkie and she had developed the same thing. I've been putting a hot towel every morning for about 5-10 mins and nothing - she doesnt scratch it but I see her rub her face against the carpet sometimes.. were you able to find out what it was? did you get it removed? I am bringing her to the vet sometime this week


----------

